# OK snaill breeding?



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

So i finally saw an egg lutch and I realized how unprepared I am for this

How many eggs are there? hw many survive? how long before they hatch? 

how do I cover the holes in teh lid so the babies dont get out and stink up the house? 

how do I lessen the amount of snail babies I get? I can accomodate for about fifty, no more


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

What type of snail?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Apple/mystery snails vary. 100-200 eggs can be in a clutch. How many are viable and how many hatch are completely seperate issues. I had my snails lay a clutch about a month ago, and hatch about two weeks ago. Be prepared. You may want to crush part of the clutch now, depending on how big it is. Mine was about an inch and a half to two inches long.

I figure I have 75 or more baby snails. And I had maybe half of the clutch hatch.

Some pictures, the first is what the clutch looked like when I broke it open. Then one of the baby snails on my finger (better resolution than the thumb nail pic. Then the snails in their temp home. And if I can get it uploaded, a picture of them after two weeks.

http://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr218/Elis77/temporary-142.jpg
http://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr218/Elis77/temporary-144.jpg
http://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr218/Elis77/temporary-145.jpg
http://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr218/Elis77/temporary-169.jpg

Algae wafers are good food for them, and it's what they have been eating.
HTH


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

ok, was urs mystery snail?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

mystery and apple are the same thing. Doesn't matter what colour the parents.

IF you had small white dots in clear gel, that's pond/ramshorn, scrape off and get rid of asap!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Apple and mystery are not the same thing. They are both different species. But have very similar requirements


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Canas vs Brigs. True Cana/apple snails are illegal to own/ship in most states now, these are plant eating monsters and are highly invasive in native waterways. People keep them but they probably shouldn't. The Brigs are the nice small guys. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

ok hold up, in the uk, mystery snail is a garden snail, but here it meant the pet variety. jsyk. 

annnd i think the eggs may be drying out :/


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

here apple i like dog and mystery is like labrador, ok so like mystery is a type of apple snail


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Kind of confused. If you are in the UK apple snails aren't illegal, lol. But you probably have mystery snails.
There are 2 common species in the trade, Pomacea diffusa, mystery snail, and Pomacea canaliculta, apple snail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

umm ok.. not her but WHATEVER, I have a mystery snail, whatever you will call it

now how many babies will there be?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

they are also harder to tell apart. And not illegal in Canada... or I hope. Had one briefly, till I realized how much it ate and returned it.

Also, most snails labeled as mystery are apples "diffusa" See applesnail.net
http://www.applesnail.net/content/faq.php#13


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

ive been on applesnail.net before  thanks!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Kinda funny, but one of my female apples is laying eggs right now. And the other female is looking like she is about to start too.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

It IS kinda confusing as some websites say they are the same species and other sites say NO, they are 2 different species. It drove me NUTS when I was trying to identify what I snagged out of a local lake...
all I know is my store bought snail is big and black...
I have also seen it somewhere online that certain types of apple snails are not allowed to be imported as they are not native to local waters - ot sure where it was though



> if you bought your animal from a pet shop, you probably have a _Pomacea __diffusa_ apple snail or a snail from the _Pomacea canaliculata_ - _insularum _group. The latter is a group of very similar and closely related species. In most cases, the offered snail is a _Pomacea insularum_ or a _Pomacea canaliculata_ snail, but occasionally _Pomacea haustrum_ and possibly other species from the _canaliculata_ group, like _Pomacea maculata_ might be available as well.
> For the snails of the _Pomacea canaliculata - insularum_ group, it's quite hard to distinguish the species as the external differences are subtle and the variation within species is high. A possible way do distinguish these snails is the colour of the eggs*. one should also keep in mind that hybrids between several closely related species might occur. This cannot be ruled out in invasive species and those available in the aquarium trade. *
> Species* *Egg colour* *Other notes
> * _Pomacea_ (_pomacea_) _canaliculata_ (Lamarck, 1819) Bright orange
> ...


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I will go look at my snail and see, hold on 

i think i hav the second?


----------

